# Bike recommendation for a road bike virgin



## kahuna40

Hello all, 

This is my first post on the forum. So here's my shpeal... I currently have a Trek 7.5 FX Hyrbid, which is very enjoyable to ride. However I would love to get a nice new road bike. 

I am in no way interested in racing or riding for competition. I would like to buy a bike well designed for training for my first century. The longest ride I've completed is a 140 mile 2 day Bike MS event which was fantastic, but I felt like it could have been much more enjoyable on a road bike vs my hybrid. Also, I didn't have cycling shoes at the time which caused my achilles to become extremely inflamed. I got some cycling shoes now, which was the best thing I've ever invested in for riding. 

So, I am looking for a road bike in the 2-3k price range and am interested in a bike frame which may be a bit more comfortable for long distance riding. I have low back issues which seem to flare up here and there so I am ideally in the market for a road bike that has the combination being light weight/good hill climber and very comfortable to ride over long distances. I do understand that being fitted to a bike is the most important aspect of the purchase however, I've also read that some manufacturers are tailored more towards longer endurance riding. 

I'm 6 Ft. 1/2 Inch 198 LBS 33 Inseam 

Any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## kahuna40

Preferably closer to the 2k range lol...


----------



## tednugent

Trek Domane 2.3
Specialized Secteur (high end) or entry Roubaix
Felt Z-series
Cannondale Synapse
Giant Defy

and... many many more to choose from.. those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Zeet

Do you have any frame material preferences?


----------



## kahuna40

Well my dad has a beautiful all Carbon Giant that he is in love with so I would like to get a carbon bike.


----------



## kahuna40

I don't see to many people mentioning the Fuji Fondo. Why is that?


----------



## mpre53

kahuna40 said:


> Well my dad has a beautiful all Carbon Giant that he is in love with so I would like to get a carbon bike.


You can get a relaxed geometry CF bike, with lower-end components, for well under $3000. Maybe under $2000 for a leftover 2012.

Using Trek as an example, Domane 4.0, 2013 model, 400 series CF frame, Tiagra components, MSRP $2100. The 4.5 with mixed Ultegra/105, around $2500. Specialized Roubaix Elite with mostly 105, $2500. Roubaix Sport, 105/Tiagra mix, $2100. Right now, they're offering their SRAM Apex equipped Roubbaix for $1900. You'll find similarly priced Synapses, and Defys, with similar component levels.

Looks at some other brands, too. Fuji and Diamondback now make relaxed geometry rides priced a few hundreds lower than the bigger name brands. Almost every manufacturer now offers "entry-level" CF frames, with relaxed geometry, for between the high teens and $3000.

Do go to a shop and try as many bikes as you can before laying out a couple of thousand. Online is not how to go for your first road bike, guessing at what size/fit is best for you.


----------



## jwl325

Your story mirrors mine almost exactly.

Started out with a Trek 7.3, as I was just getting back in to cycling after years of running/jogging, which I couldn't do any more. I wanted an upright riding position, and I wanted to feel comfortable quickly on a bike.

It was a great decision, but none the less, not too long after I started to think "road bike".

Because I felt comfortable with my LBS, I stayed with Trek and bought a 2.3. Now I think it's called a "Madone 2.3", but pretty much the same idea--a really good quality aluminum road bike with a carbon fork and seat stay. I still have mine, even though I've since added an all-carbon bike to the house. I ride her regularly. My 2.3 is Shimano 105-equipped, and rides like a dream. 

For the $$, I don't think you can do better.


----------



## mpre53

kahuna40 said:


> I don't see to many people mentioning the Fuji Fondo. Why is that?


Because this post wasn't up yet when I started typing mine. :wink: It's a fine bike for the money.


----------



## Zeet

kahuna40 said:


> I don't see to many people mentioning the Fuji Fondo. Why is that?


I dunno, I was just about to mention it! :thumbsup:

The best deal on the planet IMO is the Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 at Performance for $1900. 

www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1130989_-1_400309_400309


----------



## mpre53

Zeet said:


> I dunno, I was just about to mention it! :thumbsup:
> 
> The best deal on the planet IMO is the Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 at Performance for $1900.
> 
> www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1130989_-1_400309_400309


Only reservation is that he might find the 11-25 cassette unsuitable, if he's just starting out and lives in a hilly area. No big deal to swap it out for an 11-28, though. I think he stated that he weighs 198 lbs.


----------



## NJBiker72

Specialized Roubaix
Giant Defy
Canondale Synapse
Trek Domane 

But also try the racier ones. Always thought I wanted a Roubaix until O tried a Tarmac.


----------



## Spike Chili

I'll second (or third or fourth) the Specialized Roubaix Elite. I have a 2010 version of it and love it. I'm a big guy (5'10'', 210 pounds) and it provides me a nice gentle ride on the crappy roads we have here in Michigan.


----------



## Spike Chili

Spike Chili said:


> I'll second (or third or fourth) the Specialized Roubaix Elite. I have a 2010 version of it and love it. I'm a big guy (5'10'', 210 pounds) and it provides me a nice gentle ride on the crappy roads we have here in Michigan.


P.S. on my experience on the Roubaix--went 250 miles on it in the 2011 National 24 Hour Challenge and had more left in the tank. Hoping to take it 300 miles on that ride this year...


----------



## kahuna40

I have a performance bike shop about 15 miles from my house. I am going to try to get out there and take a test ride on one of the Roubaixs. I am nursing a back injury right now but hopefully in a week or so I will feel better.


----------



## NJBiker72

kahuna40 said:


> I have a performance bike shop about 15 miles from my house. I am going to try to get out there and take a test ride on one of the Roubaixs. I am nursing a back injury right now but hopefully in a week or so I will feel better.


I don't think those are the Roubaix that people were referring to. At least I was referring to the Specialized. Not the Fuji. Not a knock on the Fuji, I have no experience with them.


----------



## tednugent

kahuna40 said:


> I have a performance bike shop about 15 miles from my house. I am going to try to get out there and take a test ride on one of the Roubaixs. I am nursing a back injury right now but hopefully in a week or so I will feel better.


Keep in mind, there is a Specialized Roubaix and a Fuji Roubaix. 

2 different bikes, and there is no 2013 Fuji Roubaix


----------



## kahuna40

Ahhh I didn't know Fuji made a Roubaix as well


----------



## tednugent

kahuna40 said:


> Ahhh I didn't know Fuji made a Roubaix as well


... yeah they did... but when you said performance bike shop.....

it trigger me to remember the Fuji.
Find Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Bike Shoes Or Your Local Bike Store at Performance.


----------



## kahuna40

So I have a performace bikes and I have a LBS called Big Bang Bikes somewhat close to where I live. My my experiences at Big Bang Bikes, the guy who runs the shop seems like a real bike aficionado. They have something called a Retul 3d fitting system there, so I guess he can get you into a bike that's "Tailored like a suit" so his web site says hahaha. However he doesn't sell Specialized. He mainly deals on Pinarellos, Cervelos, Scotts, and some other European branch bikes I've never heard of. I don't know much about the Cervelos or the Pinarellos, I've read a bit about the Cervelo RS and the Pinarello Paris, which looks like a super nice bike, just pretty much out of my price range. So I will either go talk to him and see what he says and check out the Specialized bikes. 

Thanks a lot everyone! Much appreciated the patience.


----------



## tednugent

Pro Bikes LLC | | Pittsburgh's Specialized Cannondale Giant Bicycle Shop try them... they have a few locations to choose from (specialized(


----------



## mikerp

tednugent said:


> Pro Bikes LLC | | Pittsburgh's Specialized Cannondale Giant Bicycle Shop try them... they have a few locations to choose from (specialized(


While there you may want to look at a Bianchi Infinito as well


----------



## rickgoing

You may want to look at what I got a little over a month ago from bikes direct. I bought the kestrel evoke with 105 components for $1300. I would recommend trying a cannondale CAAD 8 and 10. If they fit this should be good. The head tube is taller than the CAAD 10 and slightly shorter than the CAAD 8. I flipped the stem and the height I the bars and the seat are close. The bike handles very similar to both but even more comfortable due to the carbon frame and it cost less than either! Good luck in your search!


----------



## NJBiker72

rickgoing said:


> You may want to look at what I got a little over a month ago from bikes direct. I bought the kestrel evoke with 105 components for $1300. I would recommend trying a cannondale CAAD 8 and 10. If they fit this should be good. The head tube is taller than the CAAD 10 and slightly shorter than the CAAD 8. I flipped the stem and the height I the bars and the seat are close. The bike handles very solar to both but even more comfortable due to the carbon frame and it cost less than either! Good luck in your search!


Don't do this. Going to a local shop with no intent on buying is akin to stealing. If you wabt to buy online. Fine. But don't waste people's time.


----------



## froze

You said you're not racing, and you said you want comfort for long rides, and you said you can spend between $2,000 and $3,000 dollars, have you considered titanium bikes? They fit all those needs you listed. Right now at Adrenalin Bikes you can get a Lynskey Silver addition bike Peloton bike that has a less racing profile then the same price Breakaway, or they have touring model for even more comfort on long rides called the Viale for the same price. With the Adrenalin 105 package deal it will cost you about $2,727 with no optional upgrades but a bit better stuff then the straight from Lynskey, or get it directly through Lynskey and pay $2,398 but without any upgrades possible. And these bikes will accept up to 700x28c tires if you want more riding comfort, most road bikes will only go to 25.

Overall TI will be more comfortable to ride on, and will last longer. 

And going to a local store with no intent to buy is not stealing. That's nonsense. People go into stores all the time with no intent to purchase, they go to look the go some where else in plural and look some more then make a decision and whoever gave them the best deal that's where they buy. Even if you test ride a bike and take it back without buying isn't stealing either, a lot of people test drive cars all the time and don't buy the first car they test drove, they may and do go to other car lots and test drive some more, and again whoever gives them the best deal has the sale. So don't let someone manipulate you into thinking you're stealing if you don't buy. That's just BS.

And speaking of Bikes Direct, they do have great deals, and they do sell Titanium bikes made by Motobecane but their very low in stock currently. I was going to get one of those but their new models for 2013 will be equipped with disk brakes which I do not want on any of my bikes.

Also Competitive Cyclist has a great deal on a carbon fiber bike if your dead set on CF called the Pinarello FP Team/Shimano Ultegra 6700 for $2499.


----------



## NJBiker72

froze said:


> You said you're not racing, and you said you want comfort for long rides, and you said you can spend between $2,000 and $3,000 dollars, have you considered titanium bikes? They fit all those needs you listed. Right now at Adrenalin Bikes you can get a Lynskey Silver addition bike Peloton bike that has a less racing profile then the same price Breakaway, or they have touring model for even more comfort on long rides called the Viale for the same price. With the Adrenalin 105 package deal it will cost you about $2,727 with no optional upgrades but a bit better stuff then the straight from Lynskey, or get it directly through Lynskey and pay $2,398 but without any upgrades possible. And these bikes will accept up to 700x28c tires if you want more riding comfort, most road bikes will only go to 25.
> 
> Overall TI will be more comfortable to ride on, and will last longer.
> 
> And going to a local store with no intent to buy is not stealing. That's nonsense. People go into stores all the time with no intent to purchase, they go to look the go some where else in plural and look some more then make a decision and whoever gave them the best deal that's where they buy. Even if you test ride a bike and take it back without buying isn't stealing either, a lot of people test drive cars all the time and don't buy the first car they test drove, they may and do go to other car lots and test drive some more, and again whoever gives them the best deal has the sale. So don't let someone manipulate you into thinking you're stealing if you don't buy. That's just BS.
> 
> And speaking of Bikes Direct, they do have great deals, and they do sell Titanium bikes made by Motobecane but their very low in stock currently. I was going to get one of those but their new models for 2013 will be equipped with disk brakes which I do not want on any of my bikes.
> 
> Also Competitive Cyclist has a great deal on a carbon fiber bike if your dead set on CF called the Pinarello FP Team/Shimano Ultegra 6700 for $2499.


It is a bit different to walk into Best Buy and see what TV's look like and then buy from Amazon. It is quite different to go into an LBS, spend their time with setting you up on test rides and basic fittings and then buy what you hope is a similar bike from Bikes Direct or someplace.


----------



## rickgoing

NJBiker72 said:


> It is a bit different to walk into Best Buy and see what TV's look like and then buy from Amazon. It is quite different to go into an LBS, spend their time with setting you up on test rides and basic fittings and then buy what you hope is a similar bike from Bikes Direct or someplace.



In my case since you seem to have an issue with what I said. I had test ridden both Cannondales as I liked the bikes over two years but some personal issues came up that prevented me from getting them at the local bike shop. When I was ready to buy this year I happened to be on Bikes Direct and really wanted a Ti bike and from the big name co's it would be out of my price range stumbled upon the Kestrel . I looked at the spec and then the geometry and discovered that it was similar to what I had tried in the past that fit. So when I discovered this and saw the value I took the chance to buy before I rode it. This is very different than "showrooming" and buying online. They are two different bikes with different materials. I support my local bike shops but with two kids in college I have to stretch every bit of my discretionary cash.


----------



## NJBiker72

rickgoing said:


> In my case since you seem to have an issue with what I said. I had test ridden both Cannondales as I liked the bikes over two years but some personal issues came up that prevented me from getting them at the local bike shop. When I was ready to buy this year I happened to be on Bikes Direct and really wanted a Ti bike and from the big name co's it would be out of my price range stumbled upon the Kestrel . I looked at the spec and then the geometry and discovered that it was similar to what I had tried in the past that fit. So when I discovered this and saw the value I took the chance to buy before I rode it. This is very different than "showrooming" and buying online. They are two different bikes with different materials. I support my local bike shops but with two kids in college I have to stretch every bit of my discretionary cash.


I agree with what you wrote here. Not what you advised before. What you suggested before is showrooming. 

I have no problem with people buying on-line. I buy lots of stuff on-line, but I would not go into my LBS, test a bike with no intent of buying from them, and then buy it online. For one thing, I would be embarrassed to show up at the next group ride. I overpaid for a pair of shoes this winter, because I wanted to try them on. I probably could have gotten them for $25-$50 cheaper on-line. But again, how would you feel next time you show up wearing them after testing them and then buying on-line?


----------



## jwl325

If you like your 7.5, Trek's 2.3 would be an obvious first bike to consider--and it'll save you a considerable amount of your budget too!

My journey seems similar to yours--I started with a 7.3FX, and then got the bug to try a road bike. Since I had a pretty good relationship with the shop that sold me the 7.3, I went back there to try the road bike. That was back in '10, and I picked up a 2.3. 

I still have my 2.3, and ride it regularly.


----------



## froze

NJBiker72 said:


> It is a bit different to walk into Best Buy and see what TV's look like and then buy from Amazon. It is quite different to go into an LBS, spend their time with setting you up on test rides and basic fittings and then buy what you hope is a similar bike from Bikes Direct or someplace.


BS! 

All the LBS does is find your inseam and height and fit you to a production made bike with 3 or 5 different sizes that that particular model has, online does the same thing, they take your inseam and height and fit you to whatever size that particular production model has. Plenty of people have purchased bikes online and rarely is there a fit issue. I'm getting my new bike online from Adrenaline, they took my inseam and height and found the right size bike, then they said if the reach isn't right simply e-mail and they will send whatever it takes for either reach and/or height to be right and do it for free, but the calculations he used to figure out the height and reach of the stem says works 95% of time on the first try.

OP, there are people here who own bike shops and they will inject fear into everyone who passes these forum halls, it's all nonsense. Online stores wouldn't be in business of selling bikes if everyone they sold to, or the majority they sold to got screwed on the fit, Think about it. I actually knew people who got screwed on bike size at LBS's!!! I even bought a 1984 Fuji Club that only had 5 miles on it because the guy who bought it got suckered into a show room close out and the sales guy told him it fit him perfect...if you call the top tube being 2 inches above his crotch perfect! He hated riding it and after 5 miles stored it. However, unlike others here I'm not injecting fear about going into an LBS, if you feel more comfortable spending more money and go into an LBS to get your bike then you have to do what you have to do because in the end it's about you, not me, or someone else on this forum.

Competitive Cyclist has a forever satisfaction guarantee too, if that Pinarello interest you call them and talk about what the guarantee means, you will be very surprised. I would have bought the Pinarello but I wanted titanium not carbon fiber.


----------



## jwl325

NJBiker72 said:


> I agree with what you wrote here. Not what you advised before. What you suggested before is showrooming.
> 
> I have no problem with people buying on-line. I buy lots of stuff on-line, but I would not go into my LBS, test a bike with no intent of buying from them, and then buy it online. For one thing, I would be embarrassed to show up at the next group ride. I overpaid for a pair of shoes this winter, because I wanted to try them on. I probably could have gotten them for $25-$50 cheaper on-line. But again, how would you feel next time you show up wearing them after testing them and then buying on-line?


I agree with you 100%. 

Just my way I guess, but if I go into a shop, even a big box store, and take up a sales clerk's time, I'd feel a bit dirty if I then left and ordered the same product on-line just to save a few bucks.

Like you, i do a fair amount of shopping on-line--but it's all blind buying in the sense I haven't taken anyone else's time up in the shoppning, other than perhaps asking opinions of folks on internet forums, looking at Consumer Reports, etc..


----------



## David Loving

About all the recommendations are good. I'd go with one of the Treks; maybe try a Giant like your dad's. Main thing, get the bike at a bike shop. They can get the bike set up for you, and are always a good resource.


----------



## mpre53

Showrooming is why a lot of shops around me are now charging $50 or so for a test ride---like a daily rental. Typically, you can keep the bike for a day. They deduct the $50 from the purchase price if you decide to buy from them.


----------



## rickgoing

Here is a picture of my bike....IMO you would be hard pressed to find a better value.



https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/evoke3_105_road_xiii.htm

Good Luck in your search!


----------



## froze

mpre53 said:


> Showrooming is why a lot of shops around me are now charging $50 or so for a test ride---like a daily rental. Typically, you can keep the bike for a day. They deduct the $50 from the purchase price if you decide to buy from them.


Gee, I wonder how that technique would work in the car sales industry? Imagine charging every person who test drives a car $100 (you have to charge more for a car because most cars are worth more then most bikes), then tell the tire kicker, "we'll apply it to the down payment if you decide to buy it". Some LBS ever told me that I would never ever do business in that store, just as I would never ever do business with some dealership trying to pull the same crap. Heck a dealership has more of right to charge a usage fee then a bike shop, a car is much more of a liability problem should there be an accident, and the wear and tear on the car, plus the mileage being put on depreciates it more.


----------



## tednugent

mpre53 said:


> Showrooming is why a lot of shops around me are now charging $50 or so for a test ride---like a daily rental. Typically, you can keep the bike for a day. They deduct the $50 from the purchase price if you decide to buy from them.





froze said:


> Gee, I wonder how that technique would work in the car sales industry? Imagine charging every person who test drives a car $100 (you have to charge more for a car because most cars are worth more then most bikes), then tell the tire kicker, "we'll apply it to the down payment if you decide to buy it". Some LBS ever told me that I would never ever do business in that store, just as I would never ever do business with some dealership trying to pull the same crap. Heck a dealership has more of right to charge a usage fee then a bike shop, a car is much more of a liability problem should there be an accident, and the wear and tear on the car, plus the mileage being put on depreciates it more.


works for my lbs.

my co-worker/mtb riding partner built up about $1000 in credits over a period of 2 years, before he bought his MTB from the LBS

for cars... that's why dealerships tend to grab your license and insurance info before you are handed the keys to test drive a car.... that's their liability coverage.,


----------



## froze

rickgoing said:


> Here is a picture of my bike....IMO you would be hard pressed to find a better value.
> 
> 
> 
> Shimano 105 equipped Carbon Road Bikes - NEW Kestrel Evoke Road Bicycles with Shimano 105 group | Save up to 60% off List prices
> 
> Good Luck in your search!


Congrats, those are great bikes and you got a great price on it. 

Let me make something clear before people misread like they do so frequently. I would never go into a bike shop and test ride a Lynskey then go buy it online cheaper, nor would I ask the sales person for help on an item then go buy it online to buy it cheaper. If an LBS gave me honest and good help then I'll buy it from the LBS, but I've been riding a long long time, I know what I want when I need to buy something, if I don't know what I want I'll search the internet for the answer. But nowadays with a lot of internet online stores giving fantastic customer service with lower prices I buy very little from LBS's, especially where I live because their all too expensive and carry very little in stock that I need. I run into my local LBS's to see if their having any closeout bargains, I've gotten 2 great Fizik saddles on huge markdowns, and I get my tubes from LBS's and maybe some odds and ends once in great while.


----------



## froze

tednugent said:


> works for my lbs.
> 
> my co-worker/mtb riding partner built up about $1000 in credits over a period of 2 years, before he bought his MTB from the LBS
> 
> for cars... that's why dealerships tend to grab your license and insurance info before you are handed the keys to test drive a car.... that's their liability coverage.,



LBS's use to grab our license and keys too so we wouldn't steal a bike. But to charge $50 is basically forcing someone to buy a bike from them or else lose $50. I don't think that's fair trade practice. And if LBS's continue that practice they will lose more business to online stores. I could understand it if the tester wants the bike for 24 hours, then charge a rental fee and apply it to the down payment on a bike as a good will gesture, but to ride it down the street for a mile or two? No way. None of my bike shops in town charge $50 and I thought they were bad shops! Though they do charge $250 for a fitting.


----------



## tednugent

mpre53 said:


> Showrooming is why a lot of shops around me are now charging $50 or so for a test ride---like a daily rental. Typically, you can keep the bike for a day. They deduct the $50 from the purchase price if you decide to buy from them.





froze said:


> LBS's use to grab our license and keys too so we wouldn't steal a bike. But to charge $50 is basically forcing someone to buy a bike from them or else lose $50. I don't think that's fair trade practice. And if LBS's continue that practice they will lose more business to online stores. * I could understand it if the tester wants the bike for 24 hours, then charge a rental fee and apply it to the down payment on a bike as a good will gesture*, but to ride it down the street for a mile or two? No way. None of my bike shops in town charge $50 and I thought they were bad shops! Though they do charge $250 for a fitting.


Apparently, you agree with mpre53, about the demo for a day.

riding around the parking lot, down the side street... my LBS doesn't charge for that quick test ride. my LBS does do the demo credit.

the LBS where I do a lot of business travel charges $50 to demo a bike. When I have time, I fork over $50 to demo a bike, just so I can get out and ride during a business trip (a lot cheaper than packing my bike of choice and sending it on travel, which is not a reimbursable expense)


----------



## mpre53

froze said:


> Gee, I wonder how that technique would work in the car sales industry? Imagine charging every person who test drives a car $100 (you have to charge more for a car because most cars are worth more then most bikes), then tell the tire kicker, "we'll apply it to the down payment if you decide to buy it". Some LBS ever told me that I would never ever do business in that store, just as I would never ever do business with some dealership trying to pull the same crap. Heck a dealership has more of right to charge a usage fee then a bike shop, a car is much more of a liability problem should there be an accident, and the wear and tear on the car, plus the mileage being put on depreciates it more.


Actually, when you test drive a "new" car at most dealerships, you test drive one of their demos---not the car that you actually buy. In addition to being used for test drives, salespeople often drive them. And they're lent out as "courtesy cars" when someone brings in a car for service or repairs. Eventually, they're sold as late model used cars, often with several thousand miles on them.


----------



## NJBiker72

froze said:


> BS!
> 
> All the LBS does is find your inseam and height and fit you to a production made bike with 3 or 5 different sizes that that particular model has, online does the same thing, they take your inseam and height and fit you to whatever size that particular production model has. Plenty of people have purchased bikes online and rarely is there a fit issue. I'm getting my new bike online from Adrenaline, they took my inseam and height and found the right size bike, then they said if the reach isn't right simply e-mail and they will send whatever it takes for either reach and/or height to be right and do it for free, but the calculations he used to figure out the height and reach of the stem says works 95% of time on the first try.
> 
> OP, there are people here who own bike shops and they will inject fear into everyone who passes these forum halls, it's all nonsense. Online stores wouldn't be in business of selling bikes if everyone they sold to, or the majority they sold to got screwed on the fit, Think about it. I actually knew people who got screwed on bike size at LBS's!!! I even bought a 1984 Fuji Club that only had 5 miles on it because the guy who bought it got suckered into a show room close out and the sales guy told him it fit him perfect...if you call the top tube being 2 inches above his crotch perfect! He hated riding it and after 5 miles stored it. However, unlike others here I'm not injecting fear about going into an LBS, if you feel more comfortable spending more money and go into an LBS to get your bike then you have to do what you have to do because in the end it's about you, not me, or someone else on this forum.
> 
> Competitive Cyclist has a forever satisfaction guarantee too, if that Pinarello interest you call them and talk about what the guarantee means, you will be very surprised. I would have bought the Pinarello but I wanted titanium not carbon fiber.


If that is all your LBS does find a better one. Or dont go at all. If they don't add value, why waste their time.


----------



## NJBiker72

mpre53 said:


> Showrooming is why a lot of shops around me are now charging $50 or so for a test ride---like a daily rental. Typically, you can keep the bike for a day. They deduct the $50 from the purchase price if you decide to buy from them.


One shop by me does this. I rode down the street to the next one. Ended up spending 4k that day.


----------



## froze

NJBiker72 said:


> If that is all your LBS does find a better one. Or dont go at all. If they don't add value, why waste their time.


And I don't waste their time unless I'm just going in to get some tubes and look at closeouts, then I may waste a 3 to 5 minutes ringing out.


----------



## NJBiker72

froze said:


> And I don't waste their time unless I'm just going in to get some tubes and look at closeouts, then I may waste a 3 to 5 minutes ringing out.


That is fine. That was not what was suggested by the other poster.


----------



## dnice

Performance Bicycle, REI, Competitive Cyclist, all offer 100% satisfaction guarantee. On anything for almost any reason. I'm certain that they are profitable not in spite of, but at least in part, because of, that policy. 

If you're going to invest in this sport/activity, I strongly recommend the above sellers.


----------



## froze

dnice said:


> Performance Bicycle, REI, Competitive Cyclist, all offer 100% satisfaction guarantee. On anything for almost any reason. I'm certain that they are profitable not in spite of, but at least in part, because of, that policy.
> 
> If you're going to invest in this sport/activity, I strongly recommend the above sellers.


Especially if you're going to buy carbon fiber. I would have bought a TI bike from CC but they don't offer anything but CF.


----------



## robwh9

I bought one of these, Kestrel Evoke 2 (carbon fiber/ultegra), and I like it a lot.
Shimano Ultegra equipped Road Bikes - 2011 Kestrel Talon Road Bicycles with Shimano Ultegra group | Save up to 60% off List prices

I've been riding steel for years, but I now like carbon fiber better. It feels so comfortable.


----------



## geekjimmy

mpre53 said:


> Actually, when you test drive a "new" car at most dealerships, you test drive one of their demos---not the car that you actually buy. In addition to being used for test drives, salespeople often drive them. And they're lent out as "courtesy cars" when someone brings in a car for service or repairs. Eventually, they're sold as late model used cars, often with several thousand miles on them.


I suppose that depends on how much you're spending. If I'm test driving A Fiesta, I'll drive a demo. If I'm spending $40K+, I'm test driving the car I'll eventually take home (should I buy). 

Same goes for a bike. If I'm buying a $1500, put me on a demo. If I'm planning to drop $4K, I'm riding the actual bike I plan to buy.


----------

